# Sticky  Welcome to Ask A Lawyer - Read this second!



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi,

I'd like to thank Natalie for offering to host this section.

If you havent read this topic then please do  Ask a Lawyer Rules

Please use the search facility to determine if your question has already been asked!

Natalie will answer questions when she can - so please be patient!

Tony
x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Natalie

Just to say welcome to FF, and thank you for joining us!  I am sure there are lots of members that will need your advice and expertise!

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi everyone

I've been proud to answer legal queries here since 2007 - about fertility treatment and parenthood, including donor conception, co-parenting, surrogacy, embryo storage, embryo testing, consent, and parenting issues (if your query falls outside this I will do my best to point you in the right direction). I will try to answer your questions as quickly as possible but do bear with me. There is also a wealth of information about fertility and parenting law available free of charge on our website at www.nataliegambleassociates.co.uk (check out the Knowledge Centre).

If you want to contact me or my team for legal advice, you can email [email protected] or call 0203701 5915. Please note that any information given on these boards is:

a) general information/ signposting and not legal advice - I do not have a full picture of all your circumstances and so accept no liability for any information given here, and

b) you are not a client of Natalie Gamble Associates (which means, for example, that if you involved in a disputed matter we are free to advise or represent another party in your case).

Natalie


----------

